# would this be fun or dumb?



## cindi (Mar 3, 2011)

I already have a week at the Marriott’s Waiohai Beach Club plus I have my airfare already paid for.  I don't want to mess with that.

I am contemplating grabbing a week at the Westin in Kauai as well, (same week) and spending half of the trip in one and the other half in the other resort.

It would really let us see which resort and area we prefer.  

Does that sound dumb?  Am I missing something?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 3, 2011)

cindi said:


> I already have a week at the Marriott’s Waiohai Beach Club plus I have my airfare already paid for.  I don't want to mess with that.
> 
> I am contemplating grabbing a week at the Westin in Kauai as well, (same week) and spending half of the trip in one and the other half in the other resort.
> 
> ...



You'd be paying for overlaping stays? That doesn't seem economical.

I have had overlaying stays but that was a few days and it was with a Myrtle Beach TS stay and a Marriott Hotel cert. It was actually fun to have two rooms, but I wouldn't have done it if I had to pay.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 4, 2011)

You will lose the better part of a day by the time you pack up, drive to the car rental return place, shuttle to the airport, deal with security, take the 20 minute flight, get another rental car, drive to the second resort, check in, and unpack.  And that assumes the flight is on time.  You will also complicate your whole kitchen set-up, assuming you are going to cook and have liquid leftovers.

I wouldn't -- but that's me.  Look at it this way: it gives you a perfect excuse to go back.


----------



## yeereid (Mar 4, 2011)

vacationtime1 said:


> You will lose the better part of a day by the time you pack up, drive to the car rental return place, shuttle to the airport, deal with security, take the 20 minute flight, get another rental car, drive to the second resort, check in, and unpack.  And that assumes the flight is on time.  You will also complicate your whole kitchen set-up, assuming you are going to cook and have liquid leftovers.
> 
> I wouldn't -- but that's me.  Look at it this way: it gives you a perfect excuse to go back.



Robert,
There would not be any additional flights involved as both properties are on Kauai.  Cindi is just asking about splitting her time between two resorts that are on different parts of the island (Poipu & Princeville).


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 4, 2011)

yeereid said:


> Robert,
> There would not be any additional flights involved as both properties are on Kauai.  Cindi is just asking about splitting her time between two resorts that are on different parts of the island (Poipu & Princeville).



Oops.  I read "Westin in Kauai" as "Westin in Maui" -- perhaps because we own Waiohai and WKORV and they are two of my favorite places in the world.

Then it is just a money issue, as Joe suggests.  Although if your proposed trip is in the December - February time period, remember that the weather is more likely to be dry at Waiohai and more likely to be wet in Princeville.


----------



## luvgoldns (Mar 4, 2011)

cindi said:


> I already have a week at the Marriott’s Waiohai Beach Club plus I have my airfare already paid for. I don't want to mess with that.
> 
> I am contemplating grabbing a week at the Westin in Kauai as well, (same week) and spending half of the trip in one and the other half in the other resort.
> 
> ...


 
I wouldn't do it but it's NOT dumb if that's what YOU want to to. Kauai is on the small side so I'm not sure it's necessary but if you have a timeshare week to use and that's what you want to do w/it, then go for it.

I assume your plan is to return to Kauai which is why you want to see which you like better? If you don't plan to return, then I'm not sure why it would matter that much unless you really end up hating your original place, which I doubt happens much in Hawaii. 

In my experience it is fairly easy for me to decide where I prefer to stay. When I went to Kauai, I stayed at the orig Marriott in LIH. Waiohai was being built so we visited there but did not stay there. Hands down, I would stay in Waiohai if I go back to Kauai. I knew that w/in minutes of arriving at that resort in that location. 

If you are already thinking that you'll like the other one better and it's still available, you could just switch your reservation. Whatever the case, have a fabulous trip!

ileneg


----------



## Weimaraner (Mar 4, 2011)

It's up to you but if I was you I would skip that idea just because it would be a hassle to pack, check out, check in, unpack again. A week in Hawaii flys by especially with a long flight and changes in time zones. The next time we go we're definitely going for 2 weeks. Usually when we go to destinations where we are interested in other resorts, we'll go stop by the other resort, walk around to check it out, maybe try one of their restaurants - just to see if it's somewhere where we want to stay on another visit. Recently we went to St Thomas and visited St. John and asked our tour guide to show us Caneel Bay and Westin which helped us for future trip planning. Regardless of your decision, you are sure to have a great time!


----------



## Stefa (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd only do it if I had an exchange week to burn.  If you think you will drive to Princeville more than once you will more than make up the time it takes to pack/unpack again.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 4, 2011)

If you are staying with the intention of buying, then you should definitely check out both places, though I wouldn't go to the trouble of booking an entire week. 

Since you own Starwoods, I assume you have StarPoints...?  If so, then why not just book a night or two with SPs just to check out the place?  No need to pack and re-pack. 

I've considered doing this if/when we spend two weeks on Maui.  I'll pay for two nights at the Hotel Hana without officially checking out at the main resort.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 4, 2011)

Is your cost for the two timeshares combined worth it to you, or is it a bit steep?

I have to admit having done something similar once.  In fact, on our first timeshare trip to Orlando, we had accommodations THREE places at once (only one of which we used).  Previously, we had always gone to Disney during "free dining" and had stayed at "Value resorts" (I like to describe them as Disney's version of a themed Motel 6).  We had already booked a bounceback "free dining" offer and had paid about $2400 for two weeks. About $1000 of that was park tickets and $1400 was for the rooms (and free dining).  We figured two weeks worth of the dining plan was worth the $1400, even if we didn't use the hotel.  But we wanted the space of a timeshare.  One week, we had exchanged into Royal Palms (our cost, about $500).  The other week, we had bought an Extra Vacation at High Point for $200.  We got an opportunity to get into the Houses at Summer Bay the second week on a last minute exchange at a cost to us of about $300.  It was worth it to us, so we did it.  So that week we had three places (one essentially no cost, one $200 and one $300).


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 4, 2011)

cindi said:


> I already have a week at the Marriott’s Waiohai Beach Club plus I have my airfare already paid for.  I don't want to mess with that.
> 
> I am contemplating grabbing a week at the Westin in Kauai as well, (same week) and spending half of the trip in one and the other half in the other resort.
> 
> ...



I've done it on Kauai with 2 resorts.  It wasn't worth it.  So, I vote "dumb"


----------



## chellej (Mar 4, 2011)

We had an overlapping day on Kauai between the Westin and the Beachboy and it was nice not to worry about check out/check in time since there was a day overlap but I agree I would hate to waste a whole week.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah, overlapping days are great.  We try to do that with all of our multi-week trips, so we can move at our convenience and not worry about what to do with our refrigerated stuff if a room isn't available early.


----------



## cindi (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the thoughts everyone.

I am in the situation of having more weeks to use than vacation time, so it kinda seemed like a good idea at the time.  

I am not really thinking of purchasing in hawaii, but I want to stay at all of those wonderful timeshares.  

I had originally planned on trying to get 2 weeks for the hawaii trip, but a week is about all DH can manage away from home.  I tried to convince him that since we were flying that far we owned it to ourselves to stay for 2 weeks, but it didn't work.   

I have convinced myself that is isn't the best idea after all. 

Guess I will just have to go back.


----------



## dsyrcle (Mar 4, 2011)

*fun or dumb?*

You did not mention what time of year that you are are traveling. Our first trip to Kauai was in early spring where it rained daily in Princeville. We drove to Poipu to find the sunshine. You might consider renting a hotel for one night to experience the other side rather than waste a full week trade. The drive, however, is not that far if you are used to commuting to work.


----------



## cindi (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh, and btw, I do really like the overlap thing when you go for more than one week.  I just did that for our 12 day orlando trip in Jan.  I had 2 days of overlap and it worked out really well.  

You can move between resorts at your leisure.  Plus if you leave a day early you can check out at your leisure as well.  

I can't say as I have ever gone as far as Michael tho, and had THREE places for one week.  That has to be some kind of record.


----------



## chellej (Mar 4, 2011)

I have done the 3 timeshares over 2 weeks on Kauai at the same time as well - the first week they overlapped by one day - The cliffs resort and Pahio Beach Club (I had too many weeks that year too and in my defense, I did try to rent the Cliffs resort week but didn't have any takers).  We went back and forth between the 2 depending on our activities.  The bad thing was - we had stuff at each place and it always seemed we needed something that was at the other timeshare.  The second week of the trip was at Marriott Beach Club.   

I don't think DH will ever let me live that one down.


----------



## cindi (Mar 5, 2011)

dsyrcle said:


> You did not mention what time of year that you are are traveling. Our first trip to Kauai was in early spring where it rained daily in Princeville. We drove to Poipu to find the sunshine. You might consider renting a hotel for one night to experience the other side rather than waste a full week trade. The drive, however, is not that far if you are used to commuting to work.



The day after Thanksgiving.  

The reason I picked the south side was because of that reason.  If I go to hawaii I want sunshine! Now watch this be the week it rains the whole time.  

We will just drive to the north side and check it out.  I just saw a banking of Westins for Kauai and that is what prompted my question.


----------



## cindi (Mar 5, 2011)

chellej; said:
			
		

> The bad thing was - we had stuff at each place and it always seemed we needed something that was at the other timeshare.  The second week of the trip was at Marriott Beach Club.
> 
> I don't think DH will ever let me live that one down.



I can so see that happening.


----------



## chrisfromOC (Mar 6, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> I've done it on Kauai with 2 resorts.  It wasn't worth it.  So, I vote "dumb"



Thanks for this specific response.  We're off to the Waiohai for our week in April, and are spending another 5 days on the island as well.  I have rental reservations for those extra 5 days at both the Waiohai and the Westin Princeville Villas, but we've been leaning toward just staying the whole time at the Waiohai because (1) it's my favorite resort anywhere, and (2) the hassle of packing up, figuring out what to do with food, etc., while we switch resorts essentially takes at least a half-day out of the vacation.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 6, 2011)

I wouldn't do it.  We just spent 17 days on Kauai, 9 in Princeville, 7 at Point at Poipu.  Didn't rain in Princeville a single time during the day, but it did rain on the south side of the island four days of the seven.  

We will never stay on the "sunny" side of the island again, unless it's Kapaa at Pono Kai, in our own unit.  That's what I want to buy next.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Mar 7, 2011)

Just go for it and have fun.

Aloha,

Marty


----------



## johnfornal (Mar 16, 2011)

*Kauai*

Hi,

Flying from ND you will lose about five hours of enjoyment time won't you?
The west coast is bad enough so I would definately go for both weeks...

The rainy season effects the entire island so don't believe you will be safe down South...we in Princeville love our side of the island and the Westin is great....Go to the Canyon if you haven't been and enjoy lots of the great places near Poipu....

Enjoy the Aloha spirit and the time slow down.....life is too short to rush to the conclusion...by the way where did you see the Westin weeks...

John


----------



## cindi (Mar 16, 2011)

johnfornal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Flying from ND you will lose about five hours of enjoyment time won't you?
> The west coast is bad enough so I would definately go for both weeks...
> ...



That is exactly what I said.  Basically you lose a whole day with travel both ways.  Except the way back is all night.  I HATE all night.  :annoyed: 

I have never been to Kauai before, so there is a lot that I hope to get to see.  Will try to get to the Canyon for sure.  What are the great places you refer to around Poipu?

I saw a space banking for the Westin weeks in Maui about on the day I posted my question.  They didn't last long.


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just drop by and check out the place you think you might want to buy or stay at in the future.  Make it clear you don't want to do a tour, you don't want a gift, you just want to see a unit.  I use to do it all the time and oddly they were always very accommodating.

But if you can do 2 weeks in Hawaii, by all means do it.  But don't split the 2nd week between 2 resorts.  I actually would advocate a second island if you can manage changes in you plane tickets.


----------



## jlr10 (Mar 16, 2011)

We used to go to Hawaii for 3 weeks everyother year.  But then I lot my job which gave me 6 weeks of vacation a year and found I could only go for 2.  We discussed it and decided there was no reason DH only had to go for 2, since he still has vacation to burn.  So he spends one week by himself doing the really long hikes that make me tired just reading about and then we spend 2 weeks together.  I spent a separate week on Hawaii by myself during our travels as well.  I read by the beach, shopped and had a great time. We love being together but also find spending time just doing what you want when you want and being completely selfish without having to worry about anyone else is very relaxing.   

So my advise is send DH home and go for a week by yourself and enjoy just hanging out with you.


----------



## johnfornal (Mar 17, 2011)

cindi said:


> That is exactly what I said.  Basically you lose a whole day with travel both ways.  Except the way back is all night.  I HATE all night.
> 
> I have never been to Kauai before, so there is a lot that I hope to get to see.  Will try to get to the Canyon for sure.  What are the great places you refer to around Poipu?
> 
> I saw a space banking for the Westin weeks in Maui about on the day I posted my question.  They didn't last long.



Golf at the Hyatt if it is open again is world class....play in the scrabble for very little....Go to the Canyon...not to the top only a few miles in to see the drama.

Poipu is great for kids young and old because the beach next to the Marriott has a protected area with lots of life...so if they want to snorkel go there...one way or the other go there...

Kappa is not a kid friendly town more of a hippie type of place....Poipu is about the same but the beach area is definately more kid oriented...Lydgate park is near Kapaa and has a protected area as well so the kids should enjoy the ocean at either place...

Golf is available at either area for a reasonable price...Roys is in Poipu so is Keoke's...a car is needed on Kauai...there is also a few other great places to eat for reasonable prices...Great Italian close to Poipu...Thai near Kapaa...

Poipu has a sort of a playground area grass next to the sand...monk seals and turtles are common...Brenneke's is great for lunch looking out the 2nd floor windows at the Pacific...sure do miss the salad bar...real causal great for kids and us...

Available at II I assume against a Marriott deposit?

John


----------

